# Digging London , Ont.



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

Hi : While I have been digging my Insulator cache / dump outside of London , I have been digging a dump on the perimiter of London.
 I have a few pictures of the bottles and other things my eldest son and I have dug.

 Hope you enjoy.

 jaroadshow


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

Here is a nicely whittled "The EGCo. Imperial" Canadian quart fruit jar.


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

Here is a nice hand made Superior Bottling Works from Buffalo N.Y.


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

Here is a clear machine made "Non Screw top" London Winery , London , Ontario"  bottle. Showing the nice embossing on both sides.


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

Here is the London Winery bottles, other side


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

Sorry : Here is the front side.


----------



## 143Tallboy (May 2, 2012)

Great finds. Looks like you are into a good dump there. I've always liked Tune bottles, and it looks like they're in great shape.


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

Here is a 2 1/2" tall A.B.M. bottle from Toronto that is embossed on all 4 sides.


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

Side of the HINDS bottle


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

Rear of the HINDS


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

Final side of the HINDS


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

Her is a nice Salt or Pepper shaker that is cut glass or crystal  with the original top ? 
 The top is made in two pieces , the metal body with what looks like the center piece with the holes is made of Mother of Pearl.

 I will be posting some small odd pieces next. 

 jaroadshow


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

Here is the top view


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

Here are the small's we found.

 jaroadshow


----------



## surfaceone (May 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jaroadshow
> 
> Here is a clear machine made "Non Screw top" London Winery , London , Ontario"  bottle. Showing the nice embossing on both sides.





> London Winery , London , Ontario


 
 Hello Jack,

 Thanks for showing us these. Could'ya get closer on the embossed plate on this one, please?

 Some history on London Winery HERE.


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

Hi 143 Tallboy : Yes The Tune quart is a machine made crown top. The bottle is mint and looks like the day it was made.

 Thanks

 jaroadshow


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I shall redo it.

 Thanks 

 jaroadshow


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

Surfaceone :  I am attaching 2 shots for you. I hope this helps.

 jaroadshow


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

Surfaceone : Shot two is attached.

 jaroadshow


----------



## surfaceone (May 2, 2012)

Very cool embossing, Jack!

 Is that a lady's leg with an ankle bracelet in the lower left foreground? A wayward can-can dancer, perhaps? [8D]

 I like this one a lot. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Very cool embossing, Jack!
> 
> ...


 

 Hi Surfaceone : No , It looks like the leg / legs of the guy working the grape press.

 jaroadshow


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

I am attaching a couple of pictures of some kind of a wall through insulator ? maybe for the interior of a house.

 It is embossed on the one side -  PATD.FEB. 3,  1920

 Any help on this one is appreciated.

 Thanks

 jaroadshow


----------



## jaroadshow (May 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jaroadshow
> 
> I am attaching a couple of pictures of some kind of a wall through insulator ? maybe for the interior of a house.
> 
> ...


----------



## 143Tallboy (May 2, 2012)

It looks to me like part of a knob and tube type wiring bracket/insulator that would have been used in the early 1900's for wiring houses. These typically don't have much interest/vaulue to insulator collectors. I see them turn up quite a bit in turn of century dumps. The through wall ones are typically long unglazed porcelain tubes with a flange at the end.


----------



## BillinMo (May 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jaroadshow
> 
> I am attaching a couple of pictures of some kind of a wall through insulator ? maybe for the interior of a house.
> 
> ...


 
 Looks like you have the top half of a "nail knob" used back in the days of "knob & tube" house wiring for electrical power.  If you dig around, you may find the bottom half. 

 Here's a copy of the patent:  http://reference.insulators.info/patents/detail/?patent=U1329656

 Here's a photo of the entire insulator (top view and from the side, with both pieces intact).  SOURCE (Elton Gish's R-Infinity site)


----------



## BillinMo (May 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jaroadshow
> 
> Here is a nice hand made Superior Bottling Works from Buffalo N.Y.


 
 I like this one!  Does it have markings on the bottom?  Just a hunch... looks like it could be a Reed Glass Co product.  Might say "REED" or have an R in a triangle logo.  

  I have a Hutch version from Superior Bottling works.


----------



## deenodean (May 2, 2012)

the clear glass with the ball on top is a glass bottle stopper


----------



## deenodean (May 2, 2012)

that white cylinder thingy with the whole in the middle is an insulator for knob and tube wiring..sorry for this response, I replied before reading all comments.


----------



## kastoo (May 3, 2012)

Nice!  I read somewhere that those colored beads with the holes through them used to line insulated electrical cords.


----------



## jaroadshow (Jun 4, 2012)

*RE: Superior Bottling works quart soda*

Hi BillinMo : Just to let you know , there are no markings on the bottom of the Superior quart soda.

 Thanks

 jaroadshow


----------

